# 1990 rexhall gas motor chevy



## smacdsr (May 30, 2009)

just bought and no owners manuel previous owmer just drove many questions any imput would be apreciated


----------



## LEN (May 30, 2009)

Re: 1990 rexhall gas motor chevy

Welcome

As to a manual on the coach,some google searches maybe in order. For systems like ,fridge water heater and such look on the units and find the model numbers and brand and a googlew should get you to manuals. If you have specific questions on parts or ,pose the question and we should be able to help.

Good luck

LEN


----------



## smacdsr (May 30, 2009)

Re: 1990 rexhall gas motor chevy

trying to get all electral to work generator starts but not sure it is doing its job


----------



## smacdsr (May 30, 2009)

Re: 1990 rexhall gas motor chevy

when I plug in cord everything works but not if I don't or turn on gen. :question:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

Re: 1990 rexhall gas motor chevy

Ck u'r house batts ,, sounds like they might be on the dead side ,, and btw when did they put a chevy motor in a 1990 rexhall ????  is this a class A or smaller ,, my neighbor has a 91 airex ,,, and it's on a ford chassis ,, and engine ,, but not doupting u in any way  :approve:   
Oh yea ,,, welcome to the forums


----------



## smacdsr (May 31, 2009)

Re: 1990 rexhall gas motor chevy

title says chevy but wish it was a ford have a chevy 454 motor 38 footer also back battery rolled out and should fully charged also panel by microwave shows it to be charged thanks for any help


----------



## smacdsr (May 31, 2009)

Re: 1990 rexhall gas motor chevy

if your neighbor could contact me I would appreciate it


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Re: 1990 rexhall gas motor chevy

what model of Rexhall is it ,, he has a 36 ft ,, airex ,, with tag axles ,, and as i said , on a ford chassis


----------



## smacdsr (Jun 1, 2009)

Re: 1990 rexhall gas motor chevy

airex 38 ft. but my understanding you could buy either only motor and drive train were different :question:


----------



## smacdsr (Jun 1, 2009)

Re: 1990 rexhall gas motor chevy

also duel trans? can shift high or low


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Re: 1990 rexhall gas motor chevy

i hope u mean u have the Gear vendor ,, on the MH ,, it's a under overdrive ,, ,, but i never have heard of a high low trans ,,, was this unit ,, built for canada ,, maybe ,, this is all new to me ,, and i have been wroking on this stuff for quit a few yr 's ,, maybe a websight might help ,, i looked at rexhalls ,, but all they have is ,, the new units


----------

